# Need an experienced hi-games.net solver!



## Musturd (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I wrote a cube simulator in java for my computer science class. I don't know 3D graphics, though, so I decided to use a 2D layout of the 6 faces. Unfortunately, I can't really orient myself on my simulator.
I was wondering if anyone could take a video of themselves solving my application and post it on youtube (or pm it to me if you'd rather).

I used the hi-games.net default control scheme, only you can't rotate the cube or do double layer turns.


```
//controls (I am using the hi-games.net control scheme)
	private static final char KEY_R = 'i';
	private static final char KEY_R_INV = 'k';
	private static final char KEY_L = 'd';
	private static final char KEY_L_INV = 'e';
	private static final char KEY_U = 'j';
	private static final char KEY_U_INV = 'f';
	private static final char KEY_D = 's';
	private static final char KEY_D_INV = 'l';
	private static final char KEY_F = 'h';
	private static final char KEY_F_INV = 'g';
	private static final char KEY_B = 'w';
	private static final char KEY_B_INV = 'o';
```

Also, press 'z' to scramble the cube and start the timer.

I'm hoping that someone here can solve this for me so I can show my instructors that my program actually works.

I need this before tomorrow night, please help me.

Thanks.
UPDATED:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IP61950M
(if someone wants to re-up on a better/their-own server please feel free)

EDIT: I fixed the D-turn and B-turn bugs. Can someone try to solve it again? (and make a video )
EDIT2: Better upload thanks to jsh33: http://cubesolving.com/RubiksCube.jar


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice program, thanks! I just did one solve.


Edit: 
first time I did a simple scramble myself and it worked. After scrambling using Z, I got the same problem as Dan. Also, when doing D and D' the D other faces seem to behave correctly, but D face itself only go in the D' direction.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 20, 2009)

I think there's an issue with the scrambling. I somehow ended up with a yellow/white edge.


----------



## watermelon (Jul 20, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> I think there's an issue with the scrambling. I somehow ended up with a yellow/white edge.



I also ended up with a red/red edge...


----------



## jcuber (Jul 20, 2009)

Same problem here, perhaps it is simply scrambling indavidual "stickers" rather than pieces?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 20, 2009)

B, D, B', and D' all turn stickers clockwise on their corresponding faces.
Try R' D D' R.


----------



## Musturd (Jul 20, 2009)

oops, bug

I wrote this code in a very very stupid way.
I hard-coded each turn to change certain stickers because my paint methods painted the stickers.
I guess I mixed up some of the sticker movements from the same face as the turn face.

^^ I can't seem to phrase this in a comprehensible way....

I'll see if I can fix the bugs and repost it.

EDIT: Check the first post, I updated it.


----------



## Musturd (Jul 20, 2009)

I just checked a scramble with cube explorer and the cube state was solvable, so unless my scrambler decided to not use certain turns, apparently the bugs are gone.


----------



## jsh33 (Jul 20, 2009)

How's this: http://cubesolving.com/RubiksCube.jar? This should be the new version.


----------



## Musturd (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks 
(too short)


----------



## jsh33 (Jul 20, 2009)

Your Welcome.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 20, 2009)

30. Fourth try, I think.


----------



## Musturd (Jul 20, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> 30. Fourth try, I think.



Thanks!
Can you keep that link up for a week or two?


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 21, 2009)

Downloaded the new one and I'm now getting around 90 seconds.  I'm not used to visualizing 2D, so F2L was hard, but LL is just as fast as the real hi-games.

Should I also make a video?


----------



## Musturd (Jul 21, 2009)

Sure
If you finish in 2 hours, I can link to your video as well.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 21, 2009)

Seems to work fine for me. I'm having a relatively tough time without cube rotations though, have to use B and F moves a lot and I suck at B moves 

After several tries I managed a 19.


----------



## Musturd (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice!
(too short)


----------

